# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Islamic Quotes

## Muzna

An Intelligent Person Is One Who Is Constantly Thinking About And Preparing For Death"
O you who believe! What is the matter with you, that when you are asked to march forth in the Cause of Allah, you cling heavily to the earth. Are you pleased with the life of this world rather than the Hereafter. But little is the enjoyment of the life of this world as compared with the Hereafter." (Quran 9:38)


 The Word of Islam ?
 The Most Selfish One-Letter Word "I"
 Avoid It (Surah Al Kahf 18:34)

The Most Satisfying Two-Letter Word "WE" Use It (Surah Al An'am 6:71-72)

The Most Poisonous Three-Letter Word "EGO" Kill It (Surah Al Qasas 28:78)

The Most Used Four-Letter Word "LOVE" Value It (Surah Al Rum 30:21)

The Most Pleasing Five Letter Word "SMILE" Keep It (Surah Al Najm 53:43)

The Fastest Spreading Six-Letter Word "RUMOUR" Ignore It (Surah Al Hujurat 49:12)

The Hardest Working Seven Letter Word "SUCCESS" Achieve It (Surah Al Nur 24:37-38)

The Most Enviable Eight-Letter Word "JEALOUSY" Distance It (Surah Yusuf 12:8-9)

The Most Powerful Nine-Letter Word "KNOWLEDGE" Acquire It (of Allah & the Holy Qu'ran) Surah Ya Sin 36:2 
 Surah Yusuf 12:2

 The Most Essential Ten-Letter Word "CONFIDENCE" Trust It (Trust in Allah's Guidance) Surah Yunus 10: 9
 Surah Al Tawbah 9:51

----------


## Endurer

Jazak Allah  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Nice sharing muzmuz :givefl;

----------


## INFATUATED

nice sharing...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Very nice sharing  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

jazakAllah khair

----------

